# Reusing chemicals



## voodoocat (Oct 21, 2003)

I've only ever processed one roll at a time.  I'm going somewhere this weekend and plan on taking 5 rolls of 120 and 1 roll of 35mm.  
All HP5 except for one fine grained film, like the ilford pan 50.  
The 35mm roll I plan on processing it as normal with rodinal.  
2 rolls of 120 pushed to 800 (microphen maybe?) for indoors without a flash.
2 rolls of hp5 processed as normal. and
1 roll of pan 50

Question is what can I reuse?  How would you handle a situation like this.

I'd imagine I could reuse the stop-bath and fixer without a problem.


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 21, 2003)

All your chemistry has it's capacity for a given amount somewhere on the label.  For more info seek out the manufacturer's website.  All chemicals are reusable to some extent.  

Indicator stop turns purple when it's exhausted. 

Use hypo-check to see when your fixer is no good.

Follow the manufacturer's recommendation for how many rolls you can get out of a quart of dev, or whatever quantity your tank is.


----------



## VeganDrummer (Nov 11, 2003)

in my experience you can use the fix, over and over again, and dont need to worry about it, at least thats what we do in my photo class and all out photos turn out great!


----------

